# sechond hand furniture alicante



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

We have just rented an unfurnished house in Alicante city and need to get some furniture asap but dont want to spend a fortune all at once. Any information on where to buy some good quality secondhand furniture , delivery would be helpful as well- or just direct me where I can find some names of places to visit Many Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

irenemcl said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have just rented an unfurnished house in Alicante city and need to get some furniture asap but dont want to spend a fortune all at once. Any information on where to buy some good quality secondhand furniture , delivery would be helpful as well- or just direct me where I can find some names of places to visit Many Thanks


can't speak for Alicante city - but around here the second hand furniture shops are stupidly pricey!

I'd think about IKEA, personally


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Friday-ad or some of the British newspapers may have ads???????

Jo xxx


----------

